# Lets help the poor, by buying a satelite!



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

> Hey guys, I know you want to buy that commission from that person you like their art for...
> 
> But rather than that, why not spend it toa  good cause?
> 
> ...


So apparently,this was a start to a bitchfest .
Go me.
Now it continues downwards.


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 14, 2011)

last thing we need is more furries.

oh wait, i shouldn't be talking.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

>:[
Let's feed them and get them out of zones of human rights violations and war first.



> Ms. Khumalo, interviewed while the invitation was still pending  last  year, wept as she summoned memories of the day that destroyed her  family  â€” Feb. 12, 1983.
> She was 12 years old. She said soldiers from the Fifth Brigade, wearing   jaunty red berets, came to her village and lined up her family. One   soldier slit open her pregnant auntâ€™s belly with a bayonet and yanked   out the baby. She said her grandmother was forced to pound the fetus to a   pulp in a mortar and pestle. Her father was made to rape his mother.   Her uncles were shot point blank.


Yeah, because what these people needed wasn't a non-abusive government, or an army that didn't commit atrocities against civilians; they didn't need food, water, shelter, clothing, or jobs. THEY NEED INTERNET.
PRIORITIES MAN, PRIORITIES.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 14, 2011)

I call advertising. He signed up just to post that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2011)

So if I donate the entire costs of the satellite does that mean I own it and can use it for nefarious deeds that wouldn't be out of place in a Bond film?


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Jared said:


> I call advertising. He signed up just to post that.


 haha, no.

I intend to do more, but i thought you wouldnt be heartless cunt elitists, and actually help for once. 



> So if I donate the entire costs of the satellite does that mean I own it  and can use it for nefarious deeds that wouldn't be out of place in a  Bond film



As much as that would be awesome, No.
This is only going to the people who started this, so they can place it in area's that are in need of internet access.


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

> >:[
> Let's feed them and get them out of zones of human rights violations and war first.
> 
> Ms. Khumalo, interviewed while the invitation was still pending   last  year, wept as she summoned memories of the day that destroyed her   family  â€” Feb. 12, 1983.
> ...




Hey, One deal at a time.​


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

jd-w said:


> i thought you wouldnt be heartless cunt elitists, and actually help for once.


 HOW ABOUT THEN YOU INVEST IN A MORE IMPORTANT SOCIAL ISSUE??? LIKE BASIC NEEDS AND SAVING PEOPLE FROM GENOCIDE? INTERNET? REALLY?


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> HOW ABOUT THEN YOU INVEST IN A MORE IMPORTANT SOCIAL ISSUE??? LIKE BASIC NEEDS AND SAVING PEOPLE FROM GENOCIDE? INTERNET? REALLY?


 
Jesus, calm down. Its one thing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2011)

jd-w said:


> I intend to do more, but i thought you wouldnt be heartless cunt elitists, and actually help for once.


 That's a good way to inspire a community to help your cause. Call them all elitist cunts!


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> HOW ABOUT THEN YOU INVEST IN A MORE IMPORTANT SOCIAL ISSUE??? LIKE BASIC NEEDS AND SAVING PEOPLE FROM GENOCIDE? INTERNET? REALLY?


 
Aren't there already funds for that
It's not like you can only donate to one charity you know


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

jd-w said:


> Jesus, calm down. Its one thing.


 No seriously, you sound like an entitled fuckwit when you call us "elitest cunts" over wanting to supply people with fresh water over internet.
Or maybe protect them from unstable regimes or fractured militant groups. Or keep them from malnutrion, homelessness, enslavement, abuse, and genocide?


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a good way to inspire a community to help your cause. Call them all elitist cunts!


 nngh, fair. I would edit my post, but, the damage is already done XP
though seriously, I do think this would help unite the world.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 14, 2011)

...Nah, like others are saying, we should focus more on social issues before worrying about internet access, I think those would become useless especially if they have a rather oppressive government that would probably turn it off or do whatever else to make sure they can restrict what things people can do with the internet.


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No seriously, you sound like an entitled fuckwit when you call us "elitest cunts" over wanting to supply people with fresh water over internet.
> Or maybe protect them from unstable regimes or fractured militant groups. Or keep them from malnutrion, homelessness, enslavement, abuse, and genocide?


 

Well, You do have a point. All that would be more helpful, but, I wouldnt know where to start.
Im just working from the level of feeding homeless people in soup kitchens..

And i did say Elitist cunts, cause i have run into them, and..yeah, that wont explain why i said it really...


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> ...Nah, like others are saying, we should focus more on social issues before worrying about internet access, I think those would become useless especially if they have a rather oppressive government that would probably turn it off or do whatever else to make sure they can restrict what things people can do with the internet.


 This. 
Also, how does someone who doesn't own a house, can't afford to feed their children, and has no access to fresh water or electricity use this free satelite internet?


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> ...Nah, like others are saying, we should focus more on social issues before worrying about internet access, I think those would become useless especially if they have a rather oppressive government that would probably turn it off or do whatever else to make sure they can restrict what things people can do with the internet.


 
and that is a good thing, But i do want to go step by step. I dont know how to improve shit like that. I just thought a connection to the world would help other countries be heard and stuff. >>;;


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This.
> Also, how does someone who doesn't own a house, can't afford to feed their children, and has no access to fresh water or electricity use this free satelite internet?


 
Okay, i get it. So i didnt think through much of it. But still! I thought it would be awesome...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2011)

jd-w said:


> Okay, i get it. So i didnt think through much of it. But still! I thought it would be awesome...


 Well, at least your heart is in the right place and you want to help people in need, that's more than you can say about a lot of people these days...

(Even though you are being pretty dumb with it)


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, at least your heart is in the right place and you want to help people in need, that's more than you can say about a lot of people these days...
> 
> (Even though you are being pretty dumb with it)


 
yeah, the pretty dumb bit is me to a T..

But i do want to help more in this world, and i do think if everyone has free internet, we could all connect, we can all put in whats going on,and we all can take action..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2011)

jd-w said:


> yeah, the pretty dumb bit is me to a T..
> 
> But i do want to help more in this world, and i do think if everyone has free internet, we could all connect, we can all put in whats going on,and we all can take action..


 Giving internet access to people in 3rd world countries to help them get educated about the world _is_ a good thing, don't think it isn't.

However there are other things that are more important that they need, like food, water, shelter, and other basic needs.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

jd-w said:


> i do think if everyone has free internet, we could all connect


 i hate to keep rubbing this in, but how are people in absolute poverty, the ones who need voices in the world sphere most, going to afford a computer? And how are they going to get electricity when they don't even have clean water?


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Giving internet access to people in 3rd world countries to help them get educated about the world _is_ a good thing, don't think it isn't.
> 
> However there are other things that are more important that they need, like food, water, shelter, and other basic needs.



Then i should go and research places near me that help in that kind of way! * off to google*


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> i hate to keep rubbing this in, but how are people in absolute poverty, the ones who need voices in the world sphere most, going to afford a computer? And how are they going to get electricity when they don't even have clean water?


 
That...im not sure...hm...


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2011)

CONTRARY OPINION TIME, oohhh nooooo

Charities have already _been_ focusing on social issues. For _decades_. People donating to help these people get internet won't make these other charities go away. What's the harm in donating 9 bucks to those and 1 dollar to this?

And why would them getting internet access be a good thing? For one, these peoples' world is very small. Opening the rest of the world's viewpoints and perspectives to them could be the start of a large-scale change in thinking, where suddenly they realize that corruption, abuse, and filth is not the norm and that others have it better. It's like imagining if the people of North Korea were to gain access to the breadth of the unrestricted internet - suddenly Dear Leader is not so invincible and perfect and most other people actually don't have to live in fear of re-education through labor if they don't like their government. Large change in perspective.

It will also be conducive for the flow of information going the other way - when people going through this can actually have a voice to share their experiences with the world at large, thus bringing more awareness. It's really not a bad thing.



Deovacuus said:


> i hate to keep rubbing this in, but how are people in absolute poverty, the ones who need voices in the world sphere most, going to afford a computer?


 
http://one.laptop.org/


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, OP:, a few tips:
-Don't advertise on FAF (Fur affinity forums)
-No swearing on FAF
-Lurk more. Learn from the regulars here.

Now, if we could keep this thread on topic ("What use is internet if you don't have electricity?" - stuff), that'd be awesome.

I'd rather support some "Laptops for the poor" action, then worry about actually getting internet.
Just aiming a sattelite there will only help those that already have a computer.


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> -Don't advertise on FAF (Fur affinity forums)



Not his cause + not getting incentive from someone else to share this with us âˆ´ not advertising
it's almost more like a rave



> -No swearing on FAF


 
lololol what the fuck


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Now, if we could keep this thread on topic ("What use is internet if you don't have electricity?" - stuff), that'd be awesome.
> 
> I'd rather support some "Laptops for the poor" action, then worry about actually getting internet.
> Just aiming a sattelite there will only help those that already have a computer.


 I am (shockingly :V) agreeing with a Cerbrus post.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> Not his cause + not getting incentive from someone else to share this with us âˆ´ not advertising
> it's almost more like a rave
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you, Aden, You're ruining my powertrip :V

Srsly, I mentioned that about swearing 'cause of that post of the OP, earlier, 't was a little out of line. I can agree with the advertising part.


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> -No swearing on FAF


Well shitfuckingassfaggo- I mean Doodlebugs 




CerbrusNL said:


> I'd rather support some "Laptops for the poor" action, then worry about actually getting internet.
> Just aiming a sattelite there will only help those that already have a computer.



Yeah, i'll agree on that as well. So, cant we just lump the two together in this thread?

also, about the Water and oh the poverty...
You know what? You provide me a link to any of the organizations and charrities YOU DO SUPPORT, and i shall support them too. Dont be bitchin at me about this shit without actually trying to better the cause.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> http://one.laptop.org/


 I remember reading about these, the ones with the little cranks to power them. Many of the families that get them initially use them only to light up a room at night, because it does that so much better than their alternatives.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

So, what's all this about buying Kim Jong Il a satellite for his HBO habit?


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> So, what's all this about buying Kim Jong Il a satellite for his HBO habit?


 I didnt want him to miss TRUE BLOOD.


----------

